# What is the largest Centruroides



## Aztek (Nov 27, 2008)

Which is the largest Centruroide?


----------



## Raan_Jodus (Nov 28, 2008)

unless someone has found larger, I think Gracilis is still the biggest.  The Margaritatus I had was almost as big, but from what I remember reading before, Gracilis tops it off.  I've been told some fun stories about HUGE ones in the wild.  Made me jealous 

I want more centruroides again...it seems like they don't get any love anymore, and no one around my parts seems to have them.


----------



## Aztek (Nov 28, 2008)

I saw this picure of this bicolor and I thought this was huge.
http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a347/aztec_vamp/2905714575_2a8fc50c17_b.jpg


----------



## calum (Nov 28, 2008)

Wow, that is a MASSIVE centruroid.


----------



## Brian S (Nov 28, 2008)

Centrioides chiapeninsis is the largest I have seen. Larger than grac or marg


----------



## bluefrogtat2 (Nov 28, 2008)

nice.i have a huge female gracilis,which i wish would finally have its brood.
love to own larger than her
andy


----------



## Aztek (Nov 28, 2008)

Brian S said:


> Centrioides chiapeninsis is the largest I have seen. Larger than grac or marg


I hope mine grows big.

It's a 3i and it's pretty big.


----------



## Harashil (Nov 30, 2008)

Salvete

The largest Centruroides spp i have is C. nigrescens.







See more pictures at www.buthiden.de.tl

Greetings
Mark


----------



## Widowman10 (Nov 30, 2008)

wow, nice find on the pic, aztec. can y'all take some pics with size references??


----------



## Aztek (Nov 30, 2008)

This is my biggest Centruroide, its a Gracilis, it doesn't even come close


----------



## Nungunugu (Nov 30, 2008)

Aztek said:


> I saw this picure of this bicolor and I thought this was huge.
> http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a347/aztec_vamp/2905714575_2a8fc50c17_b.jpg


Wow this one is HUGE! I hope my 5 get this big. But I guess they'll have to molt another 3 times to this size. I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Anthony Straus (Nov 30, 2008)

Nungunugu said:


> Wow this one is HUGE! I hope my 5 get this big. But I guess they'll have to molt another 3 times to this size. I'm looking forward to it.


It's pinching the photogs arm...ouch....lol


----------



## Vidaro (Dec 1, 2008)

Aztek said:


> I saw this picure of this bicolor and I thought this was huge.
> http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a347/aztec_vamp/2905714575_2a8fc50c17_b.jpg


i was starting to loose interest in scorpions and changing to t's but that picture got me back


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Dec 1, 2008)

I've seen some really huge centroides in mexico. We had a preserved one but my bro took it. If i ever go visit him i'll make sure to go visit him but it was about 5 inches or so.


----------



## tabor (Dec 3, 2008)

chiapasensis in my opinion. and yes i know i spelled that wrong aztek!

thats after keeping 10+ cent species.

and yeah mine were bigger than that gracilis, by far, especially the females. god i want to take a road trip to mexico...


----------



## tabor (Dec 3, 2008)

she rivaled an emp in size. slightly less bulkier, but LARGE and MEAN, wish her babies wouldnt have disappeared (thats another story)

that or elegans, not as bulky but really slender and large, a LITTLE bit bigger than gracilis.


----------



## ftorres (Dec 4, 2008)

Hello Ryan,
Do you still own her????

francisco


----------

